
Which libraries are we missing in Elixir world which are rocking in RoR world? - TIJ
Looking forward to making some open source contributions in the Elixir world and knowing what we are missing would surely help.
======
abeTom
In my opinion, focusing on web frameworks (emulating ror,for example) as the
the major reason to write libraries with elixir is self defeating. Elixir
should have the larger goal of being useful for developing in up and coming
fields as ai/ml etc.. Otherwise it will be stuck as another web dev language
which I think is quite saturated at this point. At least 15 to 20 years of
such web framework dev languages and their libraries are already in existence
so why keep adding to it?

